
Show HN: pion TURN, an extendable TURN server written in Go - Sean-Der
https://github.com/pions/turn
======
Sean-Der
Hey HN!

After using other TURN servers we decided to write our own and try to solve
the issues that bothered us. If it is missing a certain feature please request
it, would be happy to work on anything 1:1 to improve it. The more users the
better it gets!

Features

\----

* Easy Setup - We wanted to lower the barrier of entry when starting a WebRTC project. simple-turn is a statically built TURN server, configured by environment variables. The entire install setup is 5 commands, on any platform!

* Safe - Golang provides a great foundation to build safe network services. Especially when running a networked service that is highly concurrent bugs can be devastating.

* Integration friendly - We makes no assumptions about how you authenticate users, how you log, or even your topology! Instead of running a dedicated TURN server you can inherit from github.com/pions/turn and set whatever logger you want.

* Embedable - You can add this to an existing service. This means all your config files stay homogeneous instead of having the mismatch that makes it harder to manage your services. For small setups it is usually an overkill to deploy dedicated TURN servers, this makes it easier to solve the problems you care about.

* Readable - All network interaction is commented with a link to the spec. This makes learning and debugging easier, the TURN server was written to also serve as a guide for others.

* Tested - Every commit is tested via travis-ci Go provides fantastic facilities for testing, and more will be added as time goes on.

